# New 2004 Maxima SL owner with question.



## tpope1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just picked up a 2004 Maxima SL. Car is mint except for a peeling steering wheel. Any quick fix for this ? It looks more discolored and faded than it does peeling. Most of the wheel has turned light grey. 

Also wondering if anyone can recommend any other upgrades. Options include Elite Package & Navigation. (Im assuming its the elite package since the rear seats are buckets)

Is there a Nav DVD upgrade ? Also, any links for help with Ipod integration would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks !


----------

